# New Garmin 810



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So just bought a 810. Anyone have recommendation for sites that have good trail maps?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

www.gpsfiledepot.com

Garmin Connect


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> GPSFileDepot - Free Custom Garmin Maps, Ximage hosting, tutorials, articles and more for your GPSr
> 
> Garmin Connect


Thanks. Nate I download My Trails and opened it in Mapsource. I understand it's a transparent map and only has the trails themselves. How do I open it and a topo at the same time, so I can see where these trails are?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> Thanks. Nate I download My Trails and opened it in Mapsource. I understand it's a transparent map and only has the trails themselves. How do I open it and a topo at the same time, so I can see where these trails are?


The topo maps from GPSfiledepot are loaded onto your GPS. When you are in their regions they just show up and your track will be overlaid on them. I'm sure the 810 works like the 800 so here is a way to have multiple topo maps on it. Normally when you load a topo map it is placed in the Garmin folder of internal memory. Everytime you load a topo map it will replace the existing one. So load a map, then open that folder and look for a newly created file with an ".img" extension (turn on file extensions if you don't have them on). Copy that file and give it a new name, e.g. "Arizona.img" and move it to the Garmin folder on the SD card. By doing this you can have many different topo maps on the SD card. However, the more you have the longer it takes for the unit to start up. But it is pretty quick on the 800. It was hopeless on the 705.

I also suggest you turn on one second recording and record to the SD card rather than internal memory. Before you connect to Garmin Connect, Strava, or wherever, copy the current activity from the Activities folder on the SD card to the Activities folder of internal memory. You can upload from the SD card but this makes it easier.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Wherewolf said:


> The topo maps from GPSfiledepot are loaded onto your GPS. When you are in their regions they just show up and your track will be overlaid on them. I'm sure the 810 works like the 800 so here is a way to have multiple topo maps on it. Normally when you load a topo map it is placed in the Garmin folder of internal memory. Everytime you load a topo map it will replace the existing one. So load a map, then open that folder and look for a newly created file with an ".img" extension (turn on file extensions if you don't have them on). Copy that file and give it a new name, e.g. "Arizona.img" and move it to the Garmin folder on the SD card. By doing this you can have many different topo maps on the SD card. However, the more you have the longer it takes for the unit to start up. But it is pretty quick on the 800. It was hopeless on the 705.
> 
> I also suggest you turn on one second recording and record to the SD card rather than internal memory. Before you connect to Garmin Connect, Strava, or wherever, copy the current activity from the Activities folder on the SD card to the Activities folder of internal memory. You can upload from the SD card but this makes it easier.


Thanks, just figured out that they both don't show on mapsource together, but when loaded on the GPS it's working great so far.

Thanks for the tips, looking forward to trying this out on my next ride.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

Another possibility is Open Cycle Maps which are based on the Open Street Maps (OSM).

Andrew


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

So I've been playing with a downloaded map in mapsource. According to the manual I can edit tracks, but it that only tracks I create?
I'd like to edit the different track colors to map the local map so that it's easy to look down and see which way to go to stay on a loop.

When I click on the tracks tab there are none? Can you convert back in a .gpx file then edit and reconvert back?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> So I've been playing with a downloaded map in mapsource. According to the manual I can edit tracks, but it that only tracks I create?
> I'd like to edit the different track colors to map the local map so that it's easy to look down and see which way to go to stay on a loop.
> 
> When I click on the tracks tab there are none? Can you convert back in a .gpx file then edit and reconvert back?


I think you want to do something that Mapsource can't do. You can only display ONE .gpx track on your device at once. If you want to color code your trails and display multiple ones to use as a reference for a complex trail system, you need to combine tracks and turn them into another basemap layer for your device. GPX2IMG can do this.


----------



## myitch (Jan 25, 2004)

I just picked up an 810 also. I'm new to the bike GPS scene and am thoroughly confused. I bought this model for Live Track to help others find me as well as find my way back home if lost and to find trails. 

I downloaded a topo map from Gpsdepot, and for the life of me, I can't find where it went on my Mac

The directions that came with it are confusing too. 

Any tips appreciated.


----------



## dlw_fnc (Jan 12, 2011)

Following comments for Windows PC, don't know about Mac. I have read that MapSource does not work effectively with Garmin's newer units as the company stopped supporting it and developing it a few years ago. I found this to be the case with my Oregon Series units. Company line is to use BaseCamp with the newer units. Clarification - although MapSouce may see your unit and prompt for downloading /uploading waypoints, etc., it does not always do so indicating there are no data sets present, even when you know they are there. But sadly there is often no consistency. I have found that BaseCamp is more reliable for the newer units, though more cumbersome. I prefer MapSource, but Garmin does not seem to listen critically to its customers, especially once they have paid the piper for their units.

Check out the Garmin Forums for latest woes on the 810. Mostly reports from road users but useful info although most are posts of problems. https://forums.garmin.com/forumdisplay.php?362-Edge-810

Newer released units / firmware from Garmin are notoriously buggy, including the 810though this unit has been out for several months.

I picked one up too but have not had a chance to test it other than in the house and pairing in the garage... I always leave with a Forerunner on the wrist...


----------



## Machoman121 (Jun 22, 2013)

Dont fear Basecamp - it's actually very easy to use, intuitive and very very powerful. I don't see the need to use 3rd party map software anymore. I actually really love it - i use it to create trails/routes etc. - it's like photoshop is to photography ie. Basecamp is to GPS/Garmin.


----------



## alphazz (Oct 12, 2012)

You could also just create your own courses on Garmin Connect and then download them to your Garmin. Just saying, how many trails/maps do you need?


----------

